# help how old are these baby bunnies



## kyla mire (Jul 6, 2015)

My neighbor let out 3 lion head bunnies I found 9 baby bunnies living under a wood pile we was going to burn soon so I caught the babies I'm trying to catch there mom we have coyotes around us n not sure if she is still alive I haven't seen her in 2 days I been feeding them since I saw them out


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 6, 2015)

can you post a picture?


----------



## kyla mire (Jul 6, 2015)

There's 9 babies all together


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 6, 2015)

They look like they are about 3 weeks old to me


----------



## kyla mire (Jul 7, 2015)

I caught the mom n put her with them


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 7, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## kyla mire (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks I tried to upload a pic but my pics to big


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 7, 2015)

Glad to hear you caught her too!


----------

